# Duyuru > Kültür >  Türkiye'de Sabetaylar: Karakaşlar, Yakubiler ve Kapaniler

## bozok

*Türkiye'de Sabetaylar: Karakaşlar, Yakubiler ve Kapaniler* 


_(Açık İstihbarat : Kripto Ermeniler sözkonusu olunca, herkesin etnik kimliğinin şeffaflaşmasını ve bu ülkeyi yönetenlerin sahte kimliklerin arkasına saklanmamasını savunanları faşiştlikle suçlayan zihniyet, ne hikmetse aynı hassasiyeti müslüman görünümlü kripto yahudiler için göstermiyor. ünder Aytaç'ın aşağıdaki yazısı tartışmalı ama önemli bir analiz. Aytaç'ın Ermeniler ve kripto kolları konusunda da benzer analizlere imza atmasını bekliyoruz. )_

Amacımız asla ama asla bir soy ayrımından hareketle adım atmak ve ayrıştırmalara gitmek değildir. Hatta bütün azınlıkların haklarını da en az kendi hak ve hukukumuz kadar korumamızın gerekliliğine inanıyorum.

Ancak 'Sakal' operasyonu kapsamında 'gayrimüslim cemaat önderi ve işadamları'nın da tek tek sıralanması söz konusu. Fener Rum Patriği Bartholomeos, Ermeni Patriği Mutafyan ve Katolik cemaatleri Ruhani Genel Sekreteri Maroviç'in ismi de öldürülmek bağlamında zikredilenlerden. 'Orak' operasyonunda da 'darbe karşıtı Ermeni basını' listeleniyor. Bu kapsamda ise; Etyen Mahçupyan, Sevan Nişanyan ve basın şehidi Hrant Dink de 'hedef' listesinde ismen sayılıyor. 

Biz de bu makalenin içerisinde Sabetaylar bağlamında konuyu mercek altına getirecek ve kendi kendimize ‘ne(ler) oluyor?’ şeklinde sorarak beyin jimnastiği yapmış olacağız. 

*Türkiye’de Sabetaylar 3 ana kola ayrılmış durumdalar.* Bunlar Karakaş, Yakubi, Kapani aileleri. (http://sultanselim.blogspot.com/2010...bir-teori.html)

1924 sonrası hakim olanlar Tevfik Rüştü Aras ve ekibi, yani Kapaniler... 

1926'da Karakaşlar (Maliyeci Cavid ve Dr. Nazım) asılırken, Tevfik Rüştü Aras gücünü muhafaza ediyor... 

1926'da bunların ve Kazım Karabekir-Ali Fuat Cebesoy'un vs. davaya karıştırılmasına itiraz eden ve Ali üetinkaya'dan (Osman Paksüt'ün dedesi) "seni de asarız" tadında bir fırça yiyerek geri adım atan da tarihi bilgilerimize göre İsmet İnönü...

11 Kasım 1938'de Kazım Karabekir'in ev hapsine son vererek, onun CHP milletvekili olarak meclise girmesini sağlayan da İsmet İnönü... 

Gene 11 Kasım 1938'de Atatürk'ün meşhur Dışişleri Bakanı Tevfik Rüştü Aras'ı görevden alıp, onun yerine Mehmet şükrü Saraçoğlu'nu atayan ve yine 11 Kasım 1938'de Atatürk'ün meşhur İçişleri Bakanı şükrü Kaya'yı görevden alan da İsmet İnönü...

*1942'de Varlık Vergisi kapsamında D harfi ile damgalanan ve ağır vergi ödemek zorunda kalan Sabetaistler kuvvetle muhtemel Tevfik Rüştü Aras'ın da içinde bulunduğu Kapaniler...* 

Gene aynı Varlık Vergisi kapsamında korunan ve vergi ödemeyen Sabetaistler ise gene kuvvetle muhtemel Karakaşlar...

*1946'da Demokrat Partiyi kuranlar ise Kapaniler...* Partinin kurulmasına büyük destek veren Tevfik Rüştü Aras... Damadı da Fatin Rüştü Zorlu... 

*1960'da Demokrat Partiyi iktidardan indirenler ise Karakaşlar..*. Onların arka planda da İsmet İnönü’nün gölgesi var denilebilir... 

şimdi sıkı durun:

*1926'da Maliyeci Cavid sorgulanırken kendisine İzmir Suikasti ile alakalı neredeyse hiçbir soru sorulmuyor...* 

Onun yerine yeni parti çalışmalarında bulunduğu, İttihat ve Terakki Partisini tekrardan kurmaya çalıştığı, Parti Tüzüğü hazırladığı, hazırladığı bu tüzüğün CHF'nin tüzüğü gibi 9 maddeden oluştuğu ve bu maddelerin CHF'ye nazire olarak hazırlandığı gibi sorular soruluyor...

Akabinde muhalif parti kurarak Türkiye Cumhuriyeti Hükümetini ele geçirmeye teşebbüs, Hükümeti Taklib vs. suçlarından suçlu bulunarak idam ediliyor... 

İdam edilenlerden eski İttihat ve Terakki Genel Sekreterlerinden Nail Bey idam sehpasına giderken 

_"Bu bize Tevfik Rüştü'nün oyunudur"_

diyor...

O parti tüzüğünde (1926'daki İttihat-Terakki Partisi taslağında) geçen 2 madde çok ilginç...

*1.* Ayan ve Mebuslar Meclisi olmak üzere 2 meclisli bir parlamento kurulması.
*2.* Bir Meclisi Müessisan (Kurucu Meclis) oluşturularak Teşkilat-ı Esasiyenin (Anayasanın) tekrardan yapılması...

Tanıdık geliyor mu?... (1960 ihtilali sonrasında direk yapılanlar...)

üzetle diyeceğim şudur:

*1924'ten beri bu ülke Kapaniler ve Karakaşların çatışmasına sahne oluyor mu acaba?..* 

*Kapaniler genellikle Atatürk'ün, Karakaşlar da çoğunlukla İnönü'nün etrafında toplanmışlar...*

Yakubilerin nerede durduklarını / yerlerini ben de daha tam olarak çözemedim diyebilirim. Gerçi onlar için de, en çok asimile olmuş ve artık neredeyse mensubu kalmamış bir kol diyenlerde var.

*Kimin hangi tarihlerde muktedir olduğunu incelediğimizde de;* 

1924 - 1938 arası Kapaniler, 
1938 - 1950 arası Karakaşlar, 
1950 - 1960 arası Kapaniler, 

1960 sonrasında ise yeniden Karakaşlar olmak üzere güç kronolojik olarak böylesi el değiştirmiş...

*Bugünlerde AKP'nin dirsek temasında olduğu grupta Kapaniler de var, Karakaşlar da...*

Karakaşlardan olan Abdi İpekçi 1961 yılında, Milliyet Gazetesi başyazarlığına getiriliyor... 

Buna mukabil Atatürk döneminde Cumhuriyet Gazetesini çıkaran ve İzmir Suikasti davasında Kazım Karabekir'den Cavid'e kadar hepsine ateş püsküren yazılar yazan Yunus Nadi de kuvvetle muhtemel Kapanilerden.

şimdi... Acep günümüzde bunlardan hangisi Avrasyacı, bir diğer anlatımla Rusyacı, Ulusalcı, Cumhuriyet üalışma Grubu vs, hangisi NATO'cu, bir diğer söylemle Amerikancı, Batıcı, Batı üalışma Grubu vs diye insan düşünüyor.

Bana göre Karakaşlar NATO'cu, Kapaniler de Avrasyacı... 1958’lerde Adnan Menderes'in Rusya açılımı ve sonucunda asılması... İngiltere'nin de bu asılmaya itiraz etmemesi, İsmet İnönü'nün asıl gizli Amerikancı olduğu iddiaları vs. gibi sebeplerle beraber düşünülebilir mi?

İlker Başbuğ Kapani, Yaşar Büyükanıt ise Karakaş önermesinin ne kadar doğru olup olmadığını ben elbette bilemem. Merak ettiğim ise Işık Koşaner’in nerede durduğu?.. 

Hukuk çizgisinde ve darbeci olmamak çerçevesinde duran her kim olursa başımızın üzerinde yeri var. Ancak elbette bedelli askerlik, profesyonel ordu ve ordunun küçülerek hantallıktan kurtulması yoluyla büyümesini savunan her bir genel kurmay başkanı benim için önemli ve değerli… 


*Kaynak:* ünder Aytaç - Samanyolu Haber



*AüIK İSTİHBARAT* / 25 Ocak 2011

----------

